# Two Sekondas.....



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi

some more bootsale finds from this morning

first up, a chrome plated 18j pocket watch which simply states ussr at the bottom of the dial, it has a lovely vertically striped case back.



















next a black dialled sekonda de luxe, 23j g/p case which states 'made in ussr' at the bottom of the dial.

this one will be much better when the mass of small scratches on the crystal are polished away


















regs john


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

How do you find them John?

Think I will have to have a look around a few bootsales


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Another great pair John  Looks like you has a sucessfull morning


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

You had a very good morning then John. You must have picked up a whole box full of watches.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

murph said:


> You had a very good morning then John. You must have picked up a whole box full of watches.


murph, i got seven from one lady, this was the last one










it has a cheap 17j chinese wristwatch movement inside and large plastic spacer, the gold plate is excellently applied 

john.

btw, i got all seven for fifteen quid


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

No matter what kind of movements they have, 7 watches for Â£15 is a bargain. Most of them mechanical as well.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

johnbaz said:


>


That's a lovely elegant Sekonda, John.

Be nice to see it when you've given the crystal a polish









Cheers


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Some Sunday mornings it's worth getting out of bed to go to the car boot sales....

A black dialled Sekonda Delux alone is worth more than you paid for the lot!

Nice deal.


----------

